# Databases > Oracle Explain Plan & Tkprof

## babi_geek

What is difference between Explain plan & TKProf?

----------


## debasisdas

Explain plan displays the output of the plan at sql prompt itself in sql * plus . tkprof creates a separate report file in text format . There is difference in output of both.

----------


## susarlasireesha

> What is difference between Explain plan & TKProf?


u can find clear explanation here

----------


## donreturns

EXPLAIN PLAN is a statement that allows you to have Oracle generate the execution plan for any SQL statement without actually executing it. You will be able to examine the execution plan by querying the plan table.
A plan table holds execution plans generated by the EXPLAIN PLAN statement.

TKPROF is a utility provided by Oracle that formats SQL trace files into very helpful and readable reports. TKPROF is installed automatically when the database server software is installed. You invoke TKPROF from the operating system command line; there is no graphical interface for TKPROF

----------

